# Yamaha ADVENTAGE - Speaker A - B ?



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi - i am looking into the Yamaha Adventage line - i recently purchased a Yamaha CD player and really love the unit and the sound - i have a marantz 7002 now and would replace it with the new yamaha - 

i have a few questions which i cant seem to find the answers too - The Marantz has a Speaker A and Speaker B - in the rear is has Front speaker connections for Speaker A - and the same for Speaker B - i have my Main set on A and another Set on B - i can keep them both connected and choose which set i like to listen too - 

now with the yamaha - i dont see anything about speaker A and Speaker B - would anyone know if they have this Feature ? 

if it dosnt have it - is there a work around of some sort - ? i though it was common to have both Speaker A an B on these units - 

also would anyone know what size Transformer it uses and what Size are the Caps - just curious to know some more specs which the site dosnt offer - 

thanks -


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't know about the new line, my Yammy is like 20 years old. It does have the A/B switching available on the front as push buttons.

The last time I used it was comparing some old Klipsch KLF surrounds to my KSF 8.5's.


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

i see - i dont see anything about the A B speakers on them - in the rear - nothing that says speaker A and speaker B - which i am concerned - since i have one Klipsch 82 5.1 setup and then another pair of Klipsch KG3 which i run off the AVR on speaker B - i use a Amp for the 82's - 

i want to use these the same way on the yamaha - and i dont see anything in the manual either -


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks -


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The speaker A&B selection is only common on two channel or older surround receivers. The reason is the using the A B selector would split up the power on the front channel amps even allowing you to run both sets of speakers at the same time but at half the output for each pair. 
Now with multi zone receivers this becomes mute as you can on many receivers use the second zone to power an extra pair of speakers and the advantage is you can send a different signal to them while still listening to a movie on the main system.


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

i didnt realize my AVR is Old - its about 6 years now i have it - but even the new Marantz AVR still have the speaker A and speaker B - fronts in the rear connections and still have Zones etc, - 

in my case - would i be able to connect another pair of speakers in the Zone connection on the rear - and use them as fronts for stereo sound like i have now using them as Speaker B - ? i wont be using any Zones at all -


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

from the specs page the aventage receivers are rated at 2 channels driven.

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/aventage/rx-a3030_black_u/?mode=model

because of the rating i would guess your main channel power would then get split into your zone 2 and maybe also the zone 3.

i dont quite understand your last post about connecting speakers to the zone but then ended with not using zones at all??

dave


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

hey - its my mistake - confusing how i wrote it - i meant to say - i wont be needed any Zones - from any AVR - actually i decided to go with the Emotiva UMC 200 and there XPA 5 amp - and glad i did - no AVR can match the amp and the UMC sounds very nice - - i would have liked to give the yamaha a shot but couldnt get a clear understanding since it didnt have A/B speaker and decided to just get the Amp instead - 
i wanted to keep it simple on the pre pro side of things and the UMC 200 was just right - simple - clean - small unit - sounds great - 

maybe if yamaha makes a 7.1 channel or 5.1 at least in the future - could try that for the next time around but will be at least 5 years from now - i am good now and need to enjoy it -  

thanks -


----------

